# More viper pics



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Once again I risk life and limb to amuse you. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

those pics are stunning 

How close do you actually get to take the shots, I am assuming you are using a powerful zoom lense


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Mik3F said:


> those pics are stunning
> 
> How close do you actually get to take the shots, I am assuming you are using a powerful zoom lense


I use a small digital camera (Fuji finepix) with its regular built in lens. My fingers are too close.


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

That's the same camera as we have. I can never get pics as good as these


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

great pics ,love the last one


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Your trio look awesome together!! :no1:


----------



## atheris (May 7, 2008)

Amazing pics Mark, i thinks its time i had another trip down yours:2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

those snakes really are something else, absolutely fantastic.


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

Great photos :no1:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow....You're quite the artist with those pictures. 

I would like to have them pictures framed in A4 sizes for my wall. 
I think they're absolutly amazing snakes, they have such a great contrast in color. 
Can I have some babies?? I would love a 4th atheris sp like them! 

What jems....


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

What are they? Where do they come from? And if you got tagged how serious is it?


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> What are they? Where do they come from? And if you got tagged how serious is it?


They are Variable bush vipers (atheris squamigera) from Africa. If you are bitten, you will need hospital treatment. No anti venom is produced for this species and bite symptoms will be treated symptomatically. There is at least one recorded death from this species so bites must be treated as a medical emergency. There are a number of bite case histories in various publications giving different reports.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> Wow....You're quite the artist with those pictures.
> 
> I would like to have them pictures framed in A4 sizes for my wall.
> I think they're absolutly amazing snakes, they have such a great contrast in color.
> ...


Thanks for the compliment, I've never done the photography thing before to any real degree. My friend gave me his old camera when he upgraded.
Babies of this quality are easily available in the Europian expos for about 80/100 euros. If you want some pics, I have quite a few. PM me you email address and I'll send them to you as a file.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> They are Variable bush vipers (atheris squamigera) from Africa. If you are bitten, you will need hospital treatment. No anti venom is produced for this species and bite symptoms will be treated symptomatically. There is at least one recorded death from this species so bites must be treated as a medical emergency. There are a number of bite case histories in various publications giving different reports.


Are they those colours in the wild? Or are those man made?


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Are they those colours in the wild? Or are those man made?


They're all born white and then coloured in with felt pens.:lol2:


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

southwest vipers said:


> They're all born white and then coloured in with felt pens.:lol2:


----------



## scarlettdecourcier (Mar 27, 2010)

They're beautiful. One day... one day I will have the guts for something venomous...


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW.....

These are amazing :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awesome shots and gorgeous creatures!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

How incredibly awesome! :2thumb: Those pics are top notch. I'm coming back to the homeland (Cornwall) soon. Mind if I stop in?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> They're all born white and then coloured in with felt pens.:lol2:


I'm sure you know what i meant 

But if that is the case the next one can you do it bright red with LFC on it's head please :2thumb:


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

amazing pictures!!1 really stunning snakes  :no1:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Theyre so cute i think I just impregnated myself :shock:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

missmoose said:


> theyre so cute i think i just impregnated myself :shock:



i've not touched you! :|


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

MissMoose said:


> Theyre so cute i think I just impregnated myself :shock:


Don't tell that to the CSA. My snakes will be held responsible.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Can't believe how stunning they are! :flrt::flrt:
I could look at them all day long!


----------

